# Install ice maker in chest type freezer ?



## strick9 (Jun 24, 2010)

Is it possible to install an icemaker from a refrigirator freezer into a chest type freezer?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah. the problem is;most chest frz have the condenser wrapped around the liner, so if you screw i/m or drill hole for wires into the liner you may puncture a tube. otherwise if you buy an i/m add on kit [any brand, must come with bucket,valve,wiring] and can figure out how to run wires etc, you're good.


----------



## strick9 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I knew about the condensor lines in the shell. I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to wire the thing up. I can figure out the water line and just about everything except the wiring. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

the add on kits come with a wiring harness, you just plug stuff in. go to your local appliance parts house and tell them what you want to do-they'll hook you up.


----------



## jwilliams291 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Yes IT IS possible*

I thought I had an original idea in wanting to install an ice maker in a chest freezer, but in doing a little INET surfing discovered that some other guys already had thought of it. In reading the responses from alleged experts I discovered all kinds of erroneous information that would have causesdmost of us to forget the idea from discouragement. I'm not that easily discouraged so off I go to Lowes and buy a 7 CF Holiday chest freezer ($170)and an ice maker kit ($49) that is made for several brands. Since the coils surround much of the back and sides I was able to surmise that there were no coils close to sides of the hinges on the rear and was able to make two holes; one to accomodate the wiring harness (4 wires) and one to accommodate the water delivery chute from the water valve, which has to be mounted at a slight down angle to ensure all the water runs from it into the ice tray, otherwise it will accumulate and freeze and will not deliver any more water. The ice maker was mounted to a square piece of .050 aluminum scrap which was bent to lay over the edge, but then also carefully screwed to the very top of the side where the plastic trim overlays the top. You have to do some measuring to ensure the plastic water delivery chute will be properly placed as you mount the ice maker. There is also and issue of deciding what to put under the icemaker and how you will get the arm to finally shut off when the container is full; just more measuring and tinkering. Finally, the wiring was a mystery until I discovered that the square cover on the icemaker snaps off and has a schematic laminated on the inside. There are four wires. For mine the Black is the 115 HOT, the Blue is the 115 LOW, the Green and Yellow is the ground as always and the Yellow is the control wire from the icemaker to the other side of the water valve. So this means that you have to spice a wire into the Blue and connect it to one side of the valve, as well as run it to the icemaker. The yellow wire then connects to the other side of the valve. You'll wanna seal everything up good with some 5200 or RTV. Now if you need a lot of ice fast, this will not answer the mail, but it does make ice, so in a couple of days you'll have some and by the weekend, you'll have plenty. You could install two, but at that point you have to wonder why you just don't buy an icemaker....but they are pricey and then you wouldn't have anything to do.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you can buy a portable counter top icemachine that will crank out 30 pounds of ice a day for less than $175.00


----------



## jwilliams291 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Back to hardwareman about icemaker*

You are correct sir. And that is what you would have...an icemaker ONLY. And one that you have to keep filling with water (Maybe there is a plumbing connection for them, don't think so though on the cheap ones. The really good icemakers (Raritans) that have plumbing are far more than $175.) But now I have an icemaker AND a freezer where I can keep bait, block ice, etc. It has already proven to be useful as a place where I can get ice water when I am doing yardwork, tinkering in the garage etc...without tracking through the kitchen. I had a nice icemaker with plumbing on a previous flybridge boat, but still didn't have a place to keep bait and block ice.


----------

